# "Hulk Hogan"



## Lee Delroy (Oct 9, 2005)

hogan in the late 70's early 80's could have easily won world's strongest man, lou ferigno made it to the finals against bruce whileim, and hulk is nearly an entire frame larger than lou with, at the time, the largest arms in the world, and a 700 lb. bench press, i think it would have been fitting to see a guy nicknamed the hulk win the whole thing, that goes for ferigno too


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

get this shit out of the training section!!! or just delete it!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> hogan in the late 70's early 80's could have easily won world's strongest man, lou ferigno made it to the finals against bruce whileim, and hulk is nearly an entire frame larger than lou with, at the time, the largest arms in the world, and a 700 lb. bench press, i think it would have been fitting to see a guy nicknamed the hulk win the whole thing, that goes for ferigno too


Wrong wrong wrong. In 1981 I had a 670 lb bench press while wrestling in the WWF. Hulk even as big as he was couldn't even bench 500 lbs. Get you facts straight. I know cause I was the strongest guy in the WWF weighing in at over 340 lbs. Now here's you another fact. Big John Stud was the 2nd strongest on the bench press and eventually even beat my 670 lb press getting a little over 700 lbs. I believe it was 705 lbs if I remember right. 


PT


----------



## mervin (Oct 9, 2005)

tough old man, who were you in the WWF. Can you give some insight. I'm not tring to be a wise guy and say you are not telling the truth, I would just like to  know a little more. I used to be a big wrestling fan. my world came crashing down when I realized it was fake.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

mervin said:
			
		

> tough old man, who were you in the WWF. Can you give some insight. I'm not tring to be a wise guy and say you are not telling the truth, I would just like to  know a little more. I used to be a big wrestling fan. my world came crashing down when I realized it was fake.




he used to be the oil guy! he would oil up all the wrestlers before they went in the ring!


----------



## KEFE (Oct 9, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Wrong wrong wrong. In 1981 I had a 670 lb bench press while wrestling in the WWF. Hulk even as big as he was couldn't even bench 500 lbs. Get you facts straight. I know cause I was the strongest guy in the WWF weighing in at over 340 lbs. Now here's you another fact. Big John Stud was the 2nd strongest on the bench press and eventually even beat my 670 lb press getting a little over 700 lbs. I believe it was 705 lbs if I remember right.
> 
> 
> PT


I dont think you were stronger than the hulk.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 9, 2005)

Unless we hear your character no one will believe tough


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 9, 2005)

George the Animal steel?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 9, 2005)

Tough is telling the truth. This conversation has come up before several times.

And just because the Hulkster was huge, doesn't mean he was super strong.
I don't know why people on this board still think size means strength.


----------



## mervin (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd like to see some pics.


----------



## mervin (Oct 10, 2005)

we're still waiting. I think it would be cool if you could post some pics for us to see. I'm sure you must have tons of pics.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> he used to be the oil guy! he would oil up all the wrestlers before they went in the ring!


You got it. I also oiled down your momma and you. before i fucked you both. I'll bet your ass still hurts to this day, doesn't it bitch?


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> You got it. I also oiled down your momma and you. before i fucked you both. I'll bet your ass still hurts to this day, doesn't it bitch?


                 
thats an instant classic


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 10, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Tough is telling the truth. This conversation has come up before several times.
> 
> And just because the Hulkster was huge, doesn't mean he was super strong.
> I don't know why people on this board still think size means strength.


 I don't know why either. If you looked at me, you wouldn't really think I'm that strong, but I can probably deadlift more than most guys who weigh fifty pounds more than I do who seem to be ripped. Besides, there are guys who weigh in the 130s who deadlift over 700 pounds.


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I don't know why either.* If you looked at me, you wouldn't really think I'm that strong,* but I can probably deadlift more than most guys who weigh fifty pounds more than I do who seem to be ripped. Besides, there are guys who weigh in the 130s who deadlift over 700 pounds.


Your not.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Your not.


 Your inability to spell a five-letter word really makes me respect your opinion... idiot.

 I know you're joking, but it's still pathetic.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Your inability to spell a five-letter word really makes me respect your opinion... idiot.
> 
> I know you're joking, but it's still pathetic.


Instant classic!


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Your inability to spell a five-letter word really makes me respect your opinion... idiot.
> 
> I know you're joking, but it's still pathetic.


Don't really care about spelling on a bodybuilding web site  
But I do care about getting in shape and being strong.........maybe you should refocus your attention.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Wrong wrong wrong. In 1981 I had a 670 lb bench press while wrestling in the WWF. Hulk even as big as he was couldn't even bench 500 lbs. Get you facts straight. I know cause I was the strongest guy in the WWF weighing in at over 340 lbs. Now here's you another fact. Big John Stud was the 2nd strongest on the bench press and eventually even beat my 670 lb press getting a little over 700 lbs. I believe it was 705 lbs if I remember right.
> 
> 
> PT



Fabulous Moolah?????


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't really care about spelling on a bodybuilding web site
> But I do care about getting in shape and being strong.........maybe you should refocus your attention.


 Actually you probably don't care because you don't know how to spell correctly. Anyways... you may want to take a look at my stats. A 400+ deadlift for a sixteen-year-old isn't exactly crappy. Maybe you should shut up and let the people who have something to show do the talking. 

 Oh, wait, I forgot. You could bench over 8,000 pounds and had 29" arms at the age of twelve. Sorry about that... it must have just slipped my mind...


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually you probably don't care because you *don't know how to spell correctly*. Anyways... you may want to take a look at my stats. A 400+ deadlift for a sixteen-year-old isn't exactly crappy. Maybe you should shut up and let the people who have something to show do the talking.
> 
> Oh, wait, I forgot. You could bench over 8,000 pounds and had 29" arms at the age of twelve. Sorry about that... it must have just slipped my mind...


Actually the spelling was correct, the problem was that I used the wrong word........you might have caught that if you had better grammar skills or a solid understanding of the English language   

400 Dl at 220 is good for a beginner........but I wouldn't brag about it, there 16 year old girls that can do that.


----------



## mervin (Oct 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> You got it. I also oiled down your momma and you. before i fucked you both. I'll bet your ass still hurts to this day, doesn't it bitch?



No need to get all bent out of shape and offended. Just provide a couple of pics of you in action...than we can look at the pics and the pics in your profile and say, yep, that tough old man really was thumping, slamming, camel cluthing, etc. I think proof is required because, hey, this is the internet, we all squat 600lbs and benh at least 450 and tote 8"+ between the legs


----------



## MyK (Oct 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> You got it. I also oiled down your momma and you. before i fucked you both. I'll bet your ass still hurts to this day, doesn't it bitch?


save your gay fantasies for when foreman comes to have a sleep over at your house!!!! and seriously, tone down the agression, I'd feel bad if your ticker gave out!!


----------



## Lee Delroy (Oct 11, 2005)

At the age of 16 I could bench around 350-400lbs without ever training.!


----------



## Lee Delroy (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's a pic


----------



## mervin (Oct 11, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Here's a pic



Great, like I said, all things are possible with the internet!!!!!!! I think I was pushing that when I was 14.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Fabulous Moolah?????


No she was prettier then me


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> tone down the agressionQUOTE] You started it shithead.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

Give you all 1 clue. I wore a mohawk and a beard and no I was not animal from the road warriors. They came in after I left.


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> MyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Give you all 1 clue. I wore a mohawk and a beard and no I was not animal from the road warriors. They came in after I left.




I am sticking with fabulous moolah.


----------



## mervin (Oct 11, 2005)

Why all of the suspense? just let us know and show us a pic. Is it some deep dark secret or something. I would really like to know, I'm not trying to be sarcastic or anything. I think it is cool.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 11, 2005)

I tried to put a mohawk on his pic in the gallery, but I can't figure it out.

Mr. T???????


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Actually the spelling was correct, the problem was that I used the wrong word........you might have caught that if you had better grammar skills or a solid understanding of the English language
> 
> 400 Dl at 220 is good for a beginner........but I wouldn't brag about it, there 16 year old girls that can do that.


I would tell you it was a common usage error, but I thought that would only cause further confusion on your part.

As for your training advice, you post well over seven dozen times every day. Perhaps it's time you focused a little more on hitting the weights and a little less trying to degrade teenagers to make your own pathetic life seem a little bit better. I mean really, you're an adult and you decided to make a juvenile comment to which you knew I would respond due to my argumentative nature. I could've ignored it, but, quite frankly, I enjoy making fun of you as well.

I'd bet that there are some sixteen-year-old girls who can do that, but I'd also bet that you couldn't. Nevermind... you did that at the age of ten at a BW of 50. I guess I just forgot who I was talking to once again...


----------



## bludevil (Oct 11, 2005)

He kind of looks like Sgt. Slaughter, but he didn't have a mohawk.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

mervin said:
			
		

> Why all of the suspense? just let us know and show us a pic. Is it some deep dark secret or something. I would really like to know, I'm not trying to be sarcastic or anything. I think it is cool.


I guess the same reason that MinO lee doesn't tell us whether she is a man or a woman. Guess it's really none of everyones business. 

I mean what is it you don't believe
1) that I wrestled in the WWF
2) couldn't bench 670lbs
3) That I didn't abuse Gear in the late 70's for 7 solid years
4) That my left shoulder broke while warming up with 500 lbs on the bench press
5) That I was Rick Zumwalt's double in some of his pictires IE: Over the Top
6) That I ate 10,000 calories a day for almost 7 yrs
7) I once drank 54 bottles of beer in 4 hours at the night club I owned in Covina, Ca called "PT BILLY"S"
8) That every so often I fight in the bars down here in Rosarito for money
9) That I've fucked over 200 different woman and have never been single since I was 18 yrs old. 
10) That I don't give a fuck whether you believe any of the above


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Instant classic!



I second


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I guess the same reason that MinO lee doesn't tell us whether she is a man or a woman. Guess it's really none of everyones business.
> 
> I mean what is it you don't believe
> 1) that I wrestled in the WWF
> ...


 I thought that you claimed to be the Rick Zumwalt from the Stalone movie _Over the Top_...who just happens to be dead.


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

I am in the WWF


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2005)

Kinda looks like Superstar Billy Graham


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I would tell you it was a common usage error, but I thought that would only cause further confusion on your part.
> 
> As for your training advice, you post well over seven dozen times every day. Perhaps it's time you focused a little more on hitting the weights and a little less trying to degrade teenagers to make your own pathetic life seem a little bit better. I mean really, you're an adult and you decided to make a juvenile comment to which you knew I would respond due to my argumentative nature. I could've ignored it, but, quite frankly, I enjoy making fun of you as well.
> 
> I'd bet that there are some sixteen-year-old girls who can do that, but I'd also bet that you couldn't. Nevermind... you did that at the age of ten at a BW of 50. I guess I just forgot who I was talking to once again...



I don't deadlift but I would bet you I can still do 405lbs easily....but would probably get a hernia doing it.

And you need to be more secure in yourself......I was just kidding with you when I posted that...
 I think you have good stats for a natural 16 year old


----------



## mervin (Oct 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I guess the same reason that MinO lee doesn't tell us whether she is a man or a woman. Guess it's really none of everyones business.
> 
> I mean what is it you don't believe
> 1) that I wrestled in the WWF
> ...



Wow, you really have some deep rooted problems with insecurity. I was trying to be nice and maybe join your fan club. I used to be a serious wrestling fan. Now i think you could be making it up to get some attention. We do like normal people around here, you don't HAVE to be somebody special.


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

mervin said:
			
		

> We do like normal people around here



theres normal people around here!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 11, 2005)

mervin said:
			
		

> Wow, you really have some deep rooted problems with insecurity. I was trying to be nice and maybe join your fan club. I used to be a serious wrestling fan. Now i think you could be making it up to get some attention. We do like normal people around here, you don't HAVE to be somebody special.


If he does have deep-rooted problems, telling him this won't help.

If he is doing this for attention, you just added fuel to his fire.

Every single one of us is special, which takes away the uniqueness of that special quality. Weird, huh?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

mervin said:
			
		

> Wow, you really have some deep rooted problems with insecurity. I was trying to be nice and maybe join your fan club. I used to be a serious wrestling fan. Now i think you could be making it up to get some attention. We do like normal people around here, you don't HAVE to be somebody special.


I'm not wrestling no more and haven't since 1984. 

1) What makes you think I need a fan club for any reason. 
2) Attention.  Yes you finally figured me out. I need attention and that's why I bring the subject up on everyone of my post. 
3) Insecurity. I live in Mexico so I don't have to face anyone in the U.S. I'm ashamed of myself and I live in a shack down here with dirt floors and have to hunt my food with a bow and arrow. I have no electricity, phone, water or gas. I'm hoping you all will feel sorry for me and send me money so I won't have to live like this and feel insecure. 
4) I've never wrestled and made this all up so I could have little fuckers like you haunt me for the rest of my life. 
5) You have the internet. If you want to find my past out I'll let start by searching for the following. In the state of Calif I'm registered and licensed as a professional Body guard. The name of the business is PT's Personal Protection Svc. You search and find the owner of that which is me and then you'll know who I was in the WWF. This is all I'm going to give you and the rest is up to you if your so fasinated by me. Otherwise drop it if you don't want to put in the time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'm not wrestling no more and haven't since 1984.
> 
> 1) What makes you think I need a fan club for any reason.
> 2) Attention.  Yes you finally figured me out. I need attention and that's why I bring the subject up on everyone of my post.
> ...




I looked for about 2 mins and I still can't find it!!! NEED SPECIFICS MAN!!!!
OMGROFLMAO!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 11, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Kinda looks like Superstar Billy Graham



Yes, there's some resemblance to Superstar.  
I was thinking Iron Sheik. Go to google and enter "Iron Sheik picture".

The Mohawk and beard don't jive, though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 11, 2005)

TOM is the Great Muslim Terrorizer!


----------



## BulkHead (Oct 11, 2005)

Plenty Tough Reeves


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 11, 2005)

BulkHead said:
			
		

> Plenty Tough Reeves


Try REAVES not REEVES. As for Rick Zumwalt who died at 53 years old, I said I was his double. He was actually about 2" taller then me and I out weighed him by about 15 lbs. My arms back then were just shy of 23" and rick's were around 21.5".


----------



## BruiseKnee (Oct 11, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Every single one of us is special, which takes away the uniqueness of that special quality. Weird, huh?


 
 we're all unique and special............just like everyone else


----------



## Adaldan (Jul 24, 2011)

Tough Old Man said:


> Wrong wrong wrong. In 1981 I had a 670 lb bench press while wrestling in the WWF. Hulk even as big as he was couldn't even bench 500 lbs. Get you facts straight. I know cause I was the strongest guy in the WWF weighing in at over 340 lbs. Now here's you another fact. Big John Stud was the 2nd strongest on the bench press and eventually even beat my 670 lb press getting a little over 700 lbs. I believe it was 705 lbs if I remember right.
> 
> 
> PT



Dude , somehow I doubt you  were out benching Tony Atlas .  And Im fairly certain Hulk could bench 500 raw max  if not over that in his prime in 1985.

IF <-- you really did wrestle in the 80's , u were  amongst the wrestlers who inspired me to get into weight lifting in the first place when I was a kid. So im a pretty big fan of that era of wrestling.

I honestly don't remember anyone that left  the WWF in 1984 that wore a mowhawk and a beard .     Except  "The Barbarian" (Who also went under the name "Warlord" ?)   but he wrestled in the WWF  after 1984 , n i don't even think he  was around in the WWF in the late 70's .

Been trying to figure out who u are for awhile now , n can't seem to place you ...if u infact are/were telling the truth anyway.

The original poster in this thread is insane  I agree with you , there's no way Hulk benched 700+ lbs ,  honestly i kinda doubt Tony Atlas  , or anyone in the WWF could have benched over 700 lbs back then. Id be  seriously surprised if any of u guys could do 650.   

Most weight lifters can't do 700 lbs NOW  .

Obviously I can't bench 500 lbs im not saying this as an insult to professional wrestlers ,   Its just these #'s are kinda  crazy n  like i said ive tried to place who u  claim to be for a couple weeks n can't figure it out even tho  wrestlers from the 80's   are the reason i got into lifting in the first place heh.


----------



## Adaldan (Jul 24, 2011)

Don Muraco shoulda made my list too that guy was  ripped , infact It wouldn't surprise me if he benched the most  out of the wwf guys at the time.\


----------



## StormTrooper (Jul 24, 2011)

Holy thread revival batman.


----------



## ahiggs (Jul 24, 2011)

Squaggleboggin said:


> I don't know why either. If you looked at me, you wouldn't really think I'm that strong, but I can probably deadlift more than most guys who weigh fifty pounds more than I do who seem to be ripped. Besides, there are guys who weigh in the 130s who deadlift over 700 pounds.


 i know right...the guy in my avatar would not say that he is huge.  don't get me wrong at 5'6" and 242lbs he is definately a big guy.  but unless you know who he is i doubt many would guess he was one of the strongest people to ever walk the planet


----------



## ahiggs (Jul 24, 2011)

StormTrooper said:


> Holy thread revival batman.


 hahaha
didn't realize that this was a 6 year old thread


----------



## stepaukas (Jul 24, 2011)

OP

lou f couldnt even beat world class shot putter brian oldfield in the push press event in the old superstars compitition they use to have..

i think lou f missed 280#'s..

should stilll be on youtube.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 24, 2011)

what about when i think it was macho man spotted dino bravo on a bench that was 700 lbs, or was that fake. Wait is was jesse ventura i think.


----------



## MDR (Jul 24, 2011)

impossible to tell how strong someone is by appearances alone.  Everyone trying to predict how much someone could bench is just silly.  Talk about bringing a dead thread back to life.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL oops, damn this old, but ya know what, i was on the boards them as well


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 24, 2011)

This was an entertaining read!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 24, 2011)

so who was the guy.... i cant think of anyone from wwf?


----------



## TheMedicated (Mar 10, 2013)

Tough Old Man said:


> I guess the same reason that MinO lee doesn't tell us whether she is a man or a woman. Guess it's really none of everyones business.
> 
> I mean what is it you don't believe
> 1) that I wrestled in the WWF
> ...



Tough Old Man if you owned a club out in Covina CA, then maybe you heard of gym in Covina back in the day named Astro Gym? Hogan was gona have a match in L.A. and he stopped off there to train one morning in 85,  that day I saw him bench 585 for 5 reps.....so your b.s. is null and void just like your personal life stats.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 10, 2013)

If i remember right ot was Dino Bravo who benched the most of those guys back then. Back in the 70s and early 80s though Ken Patera was a bad ass. Competed in powerlifting in the pan am games and olympics i think. Had a big dead lift. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lackofsleep (Jul 23, 2013)

One Man Gang ? 
Missing Link ? 
Teijo Khan?


----------



## Lackofsleep (Jul 23, 2013)

I remember hearing the story that John Studd was in fact the bench press champ backstage . 
Dont be so quick to judge people as fakes . I know there are a lot of fakes online but i know quite a few pro athletes who come on forums under false names .
Funny thing is ive seen them use their own real name and photos and get even more hate and accused of being fake even more as themselves .


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 23, 2013)

Tough Old Man said:


> Give you all 1 clue. I wore a mohawk and a beard and no I was not animal from the road warriors. They came in after I left.


 hes trying to say he is warlord


----------



## murf23 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dammm this thread is fucking old


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2013)

Here is what I know...... TOM played this "who am I?" game for a long time.  Although he denied it in this thread, at first he lead people to believe he was Rick Zumwalt, and it was him in the 1987 movie "Over the Top".  I would know, since it was ME that figured out Zumwalt had died and I called him out.  He didn't say a word, no response at all.   Then months later he started saying he was Zumwalt's body double.

As far as I know, no one figured out who he claimed to be.  Plenty Tough Reaves might have been it.

TOM was a prolific poster on IM, and for you folks that have been on here long enough to remember him, he was buddies with George Foreman Rules.  If I remember correctly Foreman on at least one occasion went to go visit TOM in Mexico.  At some point they had a falling out and became bitter enemies.   Not long after TOM dropped out of site on IM, for no apparent reason.  Foreman later said, again hopefully my memory serves me correctly, that TOM was murdered, or at least suspected that he was murdered, in a bar fight, which isn't too hard to believe since he always bragged how tough he was.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 23, 2013)

tom still pops up on md every now and then


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tom still pops up on md every now and then


No shit?  You sure its the same guy? If so, I guess the reports of his demise were greatly exaggerated.  I wonder why he never posts here then, he hasn't posted on IM in almost 7 years.


----------



## Lackofsleep (Jul 24, 2013)

Warlord wrestled well onto the 90's for (WWF) , until he was injured in a car crash . Later he cameback for short spans .
He was last working as a bodyguard for Kimbo Slice and other celebs. 

Its possible that he judt wasnt a big nsme, if hes telling the truth .

Only other ones that i can think of that look lile what he descibed would be 
Jeep Swenson whos dead and wrestled in the 2000's, 
Or Big Van Vader who of course wrestled well past 85.


----------



## Lackofsleep (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyway on to the topic .
I think Hogan would have done very good if he trained for it .
No telling really .
He was never quite as big as he was listed and even if he was bigger doesnt always mean stronger . 
Im sure plenty of guys in WWF were stronger than he was overall . Warlord i believe was benching near 700 at the time as well but he was juiced like a lemon .


----------



## gman10 (Sep 7, 2013)

ahiggs said:


> hahaha
> didn't realize that this was a 6 year old thread



t


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hmm I'm thinking of characters and can't seem to think of that one. I'm sure you did lift that much, tough. That's a good record to hold onto. Hulk is all looks. He looks strong but it's just his body type. I don't see him benching that much either. Tough who were you? We are waiting bro! I know you want to unveil your mystery.....


----------



## MiniHulk (Jul 10, 2017)

*No way*



Dale Mabry said:


> Fabulous Moolah?????




No way, dude, he's Hornswoggle the Powerlifting Midget Rapist


----------



## MiniHulk (Jul 10, 2017)

One Man Gang?


----------



## MiniHulk (Jul 10, 2017)

Gotta be Jesse the Body Ventura to be this jealous of Hulk, BROTHER! lol


----------



## MiniHulk (Jul 10, 2017)

Oops


----------



## uprightrow696969 (Oct 13, 2017)

bump


----------

